# Hi, Mantis People!



## FitzWallace (Aug 18, 2007)

I work at a nature center in central Illinois, and have been taking care of all kinds of crazy critters! Last year, I took in and hatched a Chinese Manits egg case &amp; kept 5. None of them made it to adulthood. This year, I kept 30. Over the weeks, I let many go, and some died. I now have 6 left, 5 adults, and one with one shed to go. The visitors at the nature center love &amp; are fascinated with them, as am I!

I'm very exited to find this forum, and have been cruising around, gettings lots of info. I do have a question: can you determine, other than counting, what L a mantis is at? How many L's are there?

If you are reading this, please visit the health section of the forum - one of my mantises is very droopy today, and I have asked for some advice. The topic is "Droopy Mantis."

Thanks so much. Nice to meet you!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome. Where at in Central Illinois? I am also from central part of the state.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello Fitzwallace!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2007)

I wanna visit and WELCOME!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## FitzWallace (Aug 19, 2007)

I live in the Champaign, IL area.


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

> I live in the Champaign, IL area.


I am originally from the Rushville/Beardstown area.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome! You should get those exotic species too and your visitors will be amazed.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh that is only a few hours away


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Good presentation ! Welcome !


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

